# Ielts reading



## geordiegirl68 (Jun 13, 2011)

I am native speaker, have just sat test, speaking 9, listening 8.5, writing 8.5, but totally fluffed the reading and only got 6.5!! As I have to achieve band 7 in all areas for nursing, found this so demoralising!! Any hints, tips or words of encouragement before my re-sit in October?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

All IELTS courses suggest to learn two things:
- skimming
- looking for keywords

Generally, reading is quite time consuming if you would like to read text in details. In fact, this part of IELTS is all about finding answers in the text through skimming and looking through keywords rather than reading the text.


----------



## geordiegirl68 (Jun 13, 2011)

I do feel it was more about the ability to pick out answers, and not about reading ability! I had practiced on line, but most of the answers were multi choice, and practice test didn't reflect the real test. Time to practice skimming rather than reading then? Quite ironic!! :/


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 18, 2012)

For me I will read the questions first before the article. From there, just skim through looking for keywords and later verify answers w in depth reading. Gd luck on your re sit. U can do it!


----------

